# front page news today...



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

the Star Tribune has a big picture of us on the front page today. So far we've got just under a foot of fresh, wet, heavy snow. For the month of April we have 47.5 inches so far, we've still got 4 more days to go...

Buck


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Its crazy isnt it? I am headed up to alexandria now to do some snowmobiling. Tommorow is my birthday and I dont think I ever remember being able to go snowmobiling on my birthday.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, and I thought that our winter was long!!! Good luck!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We been landscaping and mowing for 3 weeks now and you still plowing


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

yeah, it kind of sucks Ron. But the melt is on...things are shrinking up and most of this stuff should be gone by Wednesday. Piles will still be around for a week or so. They are now talking about the possibility of another system hitting us at the end of next week. :angry:

Buck


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Up North;553931 said:


> yeah, it kind of sucks Ron. But the melt is on...things are shrinking up and most of this stuff should be gone by Wednesday. Piles will still be around for a week or so. They are now talking about the possibility of another system hitting us at the end of next week. :angry:
> 
> Buck


Where is Al Gore when you need him??


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Up North;553795 said:


> the Star Tribune has a big picture of us on the front page today. So far we've got just under a foot of fresh, wet, heavy snow. For the month of April we have 47.5 inches so far, we've still got 4 more days to go...
> 
> Buck


We have only had 0.2" of snow for the month here Buck. As much as you are getting tired of it, please keep it on your side of the Mississippi.


----------

